# [OT]Quale associazione opensource per il 5 per mille?

## salade

Ciao ragazzi..

che voi sappiate esiste un'associazione orientata al mondo open source o per lo meno linux a cui destinare il 5 per mille?

 :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

mi sembra una richiesta molto interessante... magari lo splitto e gli do' la dignità di un thead separato   :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Qualche mese fa ho scritto un'email a Stefano Maffulli (Presidente della Sezione Italiana della FSF-Europe) chiedendo perché la FSF Italia non fosse presente nell'elenco delle onlus alle quali è possibile donare il 5 per mille.

Mi ha gentilmente risposto che stanno provvedendo alla modifica del loro statuto... speriamo il prossimo anno di poter donare, tramite dichiarazione dei redditi, alla FSF anche qui in Italia  :Wink: 

PS: visto che ci sono approfitto per ricordare che l'8per1000 ed il 5per1000 sono due cose distinte!!! Inoltre se non viene indicata nessuna voce per l'8per1000 questo viene d'ufficio ripartito tra alla Conferenza Episcopale Italiana (CEI) e alle confessioni religiose non cattoliche elencate!!! Vado a memoria, comunque dovrebbe essere scritto tutto sul modello.

----------

## Cazzantonio

diamo l'8 per mille alle religioni e solo il 5 per mille alle associazioni che servono davvero... (io per esempio li ho dati alla ricerca scientifica)

brrr.... a me certe cose fanno paura...

----------

## randomaze

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> PS: visto che ci sono approfitto per ricordare che l'8per1000 ed il 5per1000 sono due cose distinte!!!

 

Esatto. Non sono mutuamente esclusive e, se non scegliete nulla non vi verranno diminuite le tasse. QUindi scegliete qualcosa (sopratutto per il 5x1000 che, a differenza dell'8, non viene redistribuito)

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre se non viene indicata nessuna voce per l'8per1000 questo viene d'ufficio ripartito tra alla Conferenza Episcopale Italiana (CEI) e alle confessioni religiose non cattoliche elencate!!!

 

Oltre alle confessioni religiose vi é lo Stato.

L'apposita pagina su wikipedia é decisamente ricca di informazioni e percentuali, anche sul come vengono spesi i soldi dopo.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> diamo l'8 per mille alle religioni e solo il 5 per mille alle associazioni che servono davvero... (io per esempio li ho dati alla ricerca scientifica)

 

Per qualcuno la religione "serve davvero" e non mi sembra il caso di svilirlo in questo modo.

Peraltro, tra le 30000 organizzazioni che possono beneficiare del 5x1000 mi sa che c'é parecchia fuffa... scegliete bene  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma siete sicuri che l'8x1000 se non specificato viene dato alla chiesa? Spero che venga dato allo stato...

----------

## Danilo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma siete sicuri che l'8x1000 se non specificato viene dato alla chiesa? Spero che venga dato allo stato...

 

Io sapevo che rimanevano allo stato ed utilizzate in opere "benefiche".

Forse sono rimasto indietro...

----------

## mambro

L'otto per mille, in caso di nessuna espressione di prefrenza viene suddiviso secondo le percentuali di chi ha effettuato la scelta.

Se ad esempio ci sono 1000 abitanti e solo 100 scelgono e di questi 100 80 scelgono la chiesa cattolica e 20 lo stato, i soldi racconti con l'8 per mille di tutti i 1000 abitanti viene diviso 80% alla chiesa cattolica e 20% allo stato.

Consiglio di informarsi realmente a chi darlo e magari di informarsi sopratutto di quale sia la redistribuzione interna che la chiesa cattolica fa che, a differenza da quando possa evincersi dalla pubblicità, non è molto propensa alla carità.

La pagina di wikipedia sembra fatta bene, vi invito a osservare cosa fanno assemble di dio, chiesa valdese e unione chiese avventiste e a confrontarle con le altre possibilità.

Non dicono altro e non faccio considerazioni perchè sarebbe fuori luogo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per qualcuno la religione "serve davvero" e non mi sembra il caso di svilirlo in questo modo.
> 
> 

 

mmm..., ma l'anima ha davvero bisogno di soldi?   ;-)

...e il corpo? dove lo lasciamo? al 5x1000?  :-)

Se poi mi dici "...ma con i soldi fanno tante opere buone..." allora che si creino una onlus apposta e chiedano il 5x1000.

Ma effettivamente non sarebbe conveniente... e a me viene qualche sospetto sul corretto uso del denaro  :-)

Forse sarebbe più giusto invertire i contributi: 8x1000 alle onlus (che fanno realmente qualcosa), 5x1000 alle religioni (inteso come istituzioni religiose e non come opere religiose).

Troppo OT?

----------

## salade

grazie per lo split del thread...

...alla fin fine non ho trovato nessuna associazione in questo settore, quindi il 5 per mille l'ho destinato ad emergency  :Wink: 

sarà per l'anno prossimo!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Per qualcuno la religione "serve davvero" e non mi sembra il caso di svilirlo in questo modo.

 

Si scusa non intendevo questo... sono un cane io quando scrivo di fretta

Intendevo in realtà il contrario... ovvero "solo il 5 per mille alle associazioni a cui serve davvero"... ora converrete con me che uno stato che appalta la ricerca scientifica, che è il cardine principale per lo sviluppo e per il benessere di un paese, a contributi volontari è una repubblica delle banane... non certo uno stato civile... e soprattutto uno stato che preferisce finanziare le religioni piuttosto che la ricerca scientifica... (spero non si voglia prendere ad esempio l'arabia saudita)

Poi pazienza tanto io emigro quasi di sicuro e da uno stato civile inizierò a lamentarmi dell'Italia che rallenta lo sviluppo del resto dell'europa   :Laughing: 

Per il resto quoto xdarma:

 *Quote:*   

> Forse sarebbe più giusto invertire i contributi: 8x1000 alle onlus (che fanno realmente qualcosa), 5x1000 alle religioni (inteso come istituzioni religiose e non come opere religiose). 

 

P.S. ok io forse vedo solo la ricerca scientifica perché ci sono un po' dentro e vedo come soffra la fame (non è una metafora)... lo stesso discorso si applica a molte altre onlus immagino, tranne quelle più blasonate come la misericordia per esempio che di fondi ne ha anche troppi (hanno sempre le ambulanze nuove e gli ospedali pubblici quelle vecchie... mah... e se fossero loro a fare misericordia alle strutture pubbliche? beh quantomeno fanno un servizio utile... meglio a loro che nel cesso   :Wink:  )

----------

## mambro

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse sarebbe più giusto invertire i contributi: 8x1000 alle onlus (che fanno realmente qualcosa), 5x1000 alle religioni (inteso come istituzioni religiose e non come opere religiose).
> 
> Troppo OT?

 

Bè non sarebbe male nemmeno fare un tutt'uno. Un 10 per mille (noncè 1 per cento   :Very Happy:  ) da scegliere tra confessioni religiose e le varie opzioni che prevede ora il 5 per mille. Magari aggiungendo a questo anche una corretta informazione. Non so quanti sanno che solo meno del 10% di ciò che la chiesa cattolica percepisce tramite l'8 per 1000 va in opere di carita. Se lo sapessero probabilmente darebbero la loro parte ad associazioni che devolvono interamente il ricavato per opere di carità e non alla chiesa cattolica che utilizza il proprio denario sopratutto per infrastrutture religiose (dette anche chiese che oltretutto ricevono già sovvenzioni per la manutenzione anche direttamente dallo stato e che ricordiamo non pagano l'ICI assieme a tutte le strutture di proprietà della chiesa cattolica (comprese le scuole private cattoliche) ) e sostentamento del personale (detti anche preti).

Un 10 per 1000 unico farebbe risparmiare di quel 3 per 1000 lo stato e forse toglierebbe un po' di fondi alla chiesa cattolica che, secondo me, non li spende adeguatamente o, per lo meno, non li spende come la gente che devolve a loro la propria parte crede.

----------

## Cazzantonio

via non esageriamo con la polemica che già siamo ormai troppo OT...

Comunque a mio parere si potrebbe fare anche meno dell' 8 o del 5 per mille e dare i soldi delle tasse allo stato (che siamo poi noi cittadini).

Tanto la ricerca DEVE essere finanziata dallo stato, mentre alle onlus e alle religioni uno può anche fare un versamento con i suoi soldi se gli va...

Potrebbe essere un idea per abbassare le tasse   :Wink:  tipo "ti abbassiamo le tasse dell' 1% e se ti va di dare soldi a chi ti pare (fosse anche il tuo vicino di casa) li dai con quelli che risparmi"   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> via non esageriamo con la polemica che già siamo ormai troppo OT...
> 
> 

 

Già, scusa, mi sono lasciato prendere   :Embarassed: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque a mio parere si potrebbe fare anche meno dell' 8 o del 5 per mille e dare i soldi delle tasse allo stato (che siamo poi noi cittadini).
> 
> Tanto la ricerca DEVE essere finanziata dallo stato, mentre alle onlus e alle religioni uno può anche fare un versamento con i suoi soldi se gli va...
> ...

 

Già, meglio ancora, ma penso sia ancora più inapplicabile in Italia   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un idea per abbassare le tasse   tipo "ti abbassiamo le tasse dell' 1% e se ti va di dare soldi a chi ti pare (fosse anche il tuo vicino di casa) li dai con quelli che risparmi"  

 

Beh, questa é facile: li do a me stesso.

----------

## xdarma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Potrebbe essere un idea per abbassare le tasse  :wink: tipo "ti abbassiamo le tasse dell' 1% e se ti va di dare soldi a chi ti pare (fosse anche il tuo vicino di casa) li dai con quelli che risparmi"  :wink: 
> 
> Beh, questa é facile: li do a me stesso.

 

Esattamente, anche se sarebbe bello decidere nella massima libertà cosa fare delle proprie tasse (ad esempio NON finanziare certe missioni di "pace"), credo che obbligare le persone ad essere solidali e/o caritatevoli con il resto del paese abbia un forte valore educativo e simbolico, poi sulla "quantità" si può discutere, ma non sarei daccordo sull'eliminare l'obbligo dell' Xx1000.

Sempre IMO e sempre OT   :-)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Esattamente, anche se sarebbe bello decidere nella massima libertà cosa fare delle proprie tasse (ad esempio NON finanziare certe missioni di "pace")

 

Questo è infattibile... se ognuno potesse mettere bocca su tutto sarebbe un inferno... non gestiresti un condominio, figuriamoci uno stato   :Smile: 

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> credo che obbligare le persone ad essere solidali e/o caritatevoli con il resto del paese abbia un forte valore educativo e simbolico, poi sulla "quantità" si può discutere, ma non sarei daccordo sull'eliminare l'obbligo dell' Xx1000.

 

A me gli obblighi piacciono sempre poco... specialmente quando si travestono con la "moralità" et similia...

Tollero gli obblighi in quanto faccio parte di una società e come tale devo accettare delle limitazioni minime alla mia libertà. Ogni obbligo al di la' di quelli strettamente necessari per il buon funzionamento della società sinceramente mi va un po' stretto....   :Wink:  Dove sta scritto che io DEBBA essere caritatevole? E se pago le tasse, svolgo il mio dovere di cittadino e non violo nessuna legge devo per forza essere anche "buono"? E  poi c'è la faccenda di chi giudica chi e cosa etc... No sinceramente preferisco nessuna norma "morale" siglata per legge piuttosco che lo stato "mamma"   :Smile:  ( o "padre padrone"....)

----------

## CarloJekko

In conclusione, come faccio a donare il 5x1000 ad una societa opensource??

----------

## mrfree

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> In conclusione, come faccio a donare il 5x1000 ad una societa opensource??

 

Puoi donarlo solo alle onlus riconosciute che trovi sul sito dell'agenzia delle entrate... ma ti faccio notare che sono tipo 30000 e ci sono cose del tipo "informatici senza frontiere"  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dove sta scritto che io DEBBA essere caritatevole? E se pago le tasse, svolgo il mio dovere di cittadino e non violo nessuna legge devo per forza essere anche "buono"? E  poi c'è la faccenda di chi giudica chi e cosa etc... No sinceramente preferisco nessuna norma "morale" siglata per legge piuttosco che lo stato "mamma"   ( o "padre padrone"....)
> 
> 

 

Comunque funziona che tu paghi le tue tasse e poi lo stato una parte di queste tasse le gestisce in "opere buone".

Ti chiedono se hai una preferenza si come gestire quei soldi, altrimenti se li tengono per la gestione dello stato stesso.

Non e' che quindi sei obbligato ad essere caritatevole, se non te ne frega nulla lascia i soldi allo stato che li usera' anche per te (si spera)   :Cool:  (Ad ogni modo, per come la vedo io, fare una buona azione con soldi che comunque stai spendendo e' tanto di guadagnato per la pace dello spirito   :Wink:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Esattamente, anche se sarebbe bello decidere nella massima libertà cosa fare delle proprie tasse (ad esempio NON finanziare certe missioni di "pace"), credo che obbligare le persone ad essere solidali e/o caritatevoli con il resto del paese abbia un forte valore educativo e simbolico, poi sulla "quantità" si può discutere, ma non sarei daccordo sull'eliminare l'obbligo dell' Xx1000.

 

A parte la risposta provocatoria che ti ho dato prima ("li do a me stesso") non sarei daccordo neanche io sull'eliminazione. Certo, una maggior trasparenza e visibilitá su quello che avviene con quei soldi non sarebbe male.

Potrebbe essere interessante valutare un (valido e facile) meccanismo di esenzione fiscale per le donazioni.

----------

